# Little Logan Calls Christian Radio Station



## ReformedWretch (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone see this?

[video=youtube;zCdZwitrNoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCdZwitrNoY[/video]


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, awhile ago. Someone e-mailed it to me. Very touching... Thanks for posting it.

Margaret


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 28, 2009)

"Out of the mouth of babes..."


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 28, 2009)

That little fellow will do well if life if he keeps that mindset and humble heart.


----------

